# Is there any Seed Bank site that Accepts PayPal payments??



## str8_pimpin (Apr 6, 2007)

I was wondering if any seed bank site like nirvana or goldenseed or ya know....accepted PayPal payments (NOT CREDIT CARD PAYMENTS). that ship to the United States.


----------



## primeralives (Apr 6, 2007)

i havent found one, some take e checks if you have a checking account


----------



## dursky (Apr 6, 2007)

here is a site that does.. lowryderxwwxak47 soulseeds.co.uk


----------



## northerntights (Apr 6, 2007)

http://www.goldenseed.co.uk/ does, you have to contact them via email to set it up though. Their selection isn't the greatest but they are reliable and do ship stealth for a good price. If you want, try the northern lights female seeds they have. Due to genetic variability (so some plants are a bit different then others) in that seed they lowered the price so you can get female seeds at a great price. The site looks a bit ghetto but these are good people who are very professional.


----------



## str8_pimpin (Apr 7, 2007)

thanks im gonna check them out.


----------



## boyusa2 (Jun 11, 2007)

dutchbreed.com uses paypal and they are a good seed bank


----------



## str8_pimpin (Jun 12, 2007)

boyusa2 said:


> dutchbreed.com uses paypal and they are a good seed bank


thanks......


----------



## KING_BONG (Jun 15, 2007)

Just ordered me 10 blue moonshine seeds from MARIJUANA seeds CANNABIS Seeds GOLDENSEED and was able to pay through paypal, cant wait to get these babys


----------



## northerntights (Jun 15, 2007)

you won't be disappointed! If you have germination issues, which CAN happen with xray exposure via US mail, give them an email, they sent me another pack free when my first had issues and it worked great. Hey let me know how you like the strain, I was eyeballing that myself, but I went with goldenskunk.


----------



## KING_BONG (Jun 18, 2007)

hi
ordered my blue moonshine seeds thursday night and i received them today, so im realy impressed by MARIJUANA seeds CANNABIS Seeds GOLDENSEED service and when i sow them ill keep you updated, the only thing that worried me is that the postman said he new what was in my parcel and asked if id sort him out  when i was up and running, i just played dump which wasnt to hard to do 

thanks


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jun 18, 2007)

Complete Marijuana Seed Bank List


----------



## abudsmoker (Jun 18, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> Complete Marijuana Seed Bank List


^^^^ the person above has had a seeds bank before NGT quality genitics and they used to accept paypal


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jun 18, 2007)

abudsmoker said:


> ^^^^ the person above has had a seeds bank before NGT quality genitics and they used to accept paypal


The feds were called in and the operation was halted before it got off the ground but thats an old tale now that rears its head every so often


----------



## abudsmoker (Jun 18, 2007)

i heard both sides and don't give a shit either way. Better service than nirvana gave me this year! peace


----------



## cali-high (Jun 18, 2007)

LOL good times


----------



## diddystyles72 (Mar 8, 2009)

KING_BONG said:


> hi
> ordered my blue moonshine seeds thursday night and i received them today, so im realy impressed by MARIJUANA seeds CANNABIS Seeds GOLDENSEED service and when i sow them ill keep you updated, the only thing that worried me is that the postman said he new what was in my parcel and asked if id sort him out  when i was up and running, i just played dump which wasnt to hard to do
> 
> thanks


 I went to a local supermarket and got a prepaid visa and bought some goods from the attitude seed co. give them a try they a great I think you can call them and everything I did it when I purchased my seeds so look them up


----------



## zombie1334 (Mar 8, 2009)

I'd say the prepaid visa or whatever is the best option for buying seeds with a card online if you want that. I personally don't think that you should ever order seeds with paypal/credit card online (espically in the USA) for security reasons. Just my 2 cents though. Peace & Love.


----------



## Slane420 (Mar 8, 2009)

hey dont want to hijack this thread but are most of these sites you guys listed have stealth shipping?


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 8, 2009)

str8_pimpin said:


> I was wondering if any seed bank site like nirvana or goldenseed or ya know....accepted PayPal payments (NOT CREDIT CARD PAYMENTS). that ship to the United States.


 
PayPal will not handle payments for businesses that they know, or later find out, sell marijuana related/drug related products. 

Recently I ordered several pipes online and two of the businesses in the past did have a PayPal option but neither do now. One still had the link and when you used it you received a message saying the business could not accept PayPal payments. 

When I inquired why they stopped using PayPal both businesses said that PayPal informed them that they had learned that they sold drug related items and that was against PayPals policy so PayPal stopped accepting payments for their businesses. 

I told both businesses that they should contact PayPal and ask them if they think all the grow lights and hydroponics setups and fertilizers and everything else grow related that is sold on Ebay and that can be paid for using PayPal is all sold to people growing tomatoes or azaleas or if they feel it might be possible that some of those sales are to people growing marijuana and ask PayPal to prove they know for sure that none of the items they collect payment for that are sold on eBay are in any way drug related. 

I said it might be fun to hear some PayPal representative try to tap dance their way around that one when they have to know that a percentage of those items do end up used in a drug related way but they only continue to accept payment for them because of the volume of sales and the large profit to be made so they avert their vision and do not apply the same policies when it comes to earning a large profit but to keep up appearances they will strictly adhere to policy when it comes to small businesses that will not bring them the amount of profit that eBay brings them. 

In short I know of no seedbanks that accept PayPal payments and if there are any they will not last for long if and when PayPal discovers that they are selling beans.


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 8, 2009)

zombie1334 said:


> *I'd say the prepaid visa or whatever is the best option for buying seeds with a card online if you want that.* I personally don't think that you should ever order seeds with paypal/credit card online (espically in the USA) for security reasons. Just my 2 cents though. Peace & Love.


 
For some reason some seedbanks will not accept prepaid credit cards. I think the reason is with a regular credit card the funds are guaranteed and with a prepaid credit card they are not. With a prepaid credit card it is basically an electronic check. They have to wait to see if the payment clears before they can ship because if they ship and then the payment is rejected because the balance on the prepaid card is to low they lost out plus they are still charged the same percentage by the credit card company, which ranges a good bit depending on whose credit card processing system they use, so they not only lose out on the sale and shipment but have to pay on top of it. So with a regular credit card they have security of payment but they do not with prepaid credit cards. 

Supposedly when the transactions are made electronic verification of the funds is verified, so they would know the funds existed, but if after the initial transaction is made the prepaid credit card is used again if that transaction or transactions are processed first/faster, as in someone in the U.S. using their card and a local business processing their transaction(s) faster than an overseas company might be able to do or if the company say does it only once a day, then the funds that appeared to be available when the transaction was made and the sale approved would no longer be there and without open credit to cover the transaction or the guarantee of payment if the business ships they may get stiffed and then still have to pay the processing fee on top of it. 

Also, and I may be wrong about this because I never read it from a credible source and have only been told it by people I know who are in business, who I do trust but understand that it may not be the same with every credit card processing business so it may be the case with them and not in every case, but I have been told that there is a higher processing fee/percentage for prepaid credit cards than regular credit cards so that cuts into a businesses profit and they tend to not care for that much so there is less incentive for them to accept prepaid credit cards. 

So it might be wise to email any seedbank you may wish to deal with and ask it they accept prepaid credit cards or not. I have to believe that some do but I have seen some where when you click on payment options under the credit card payment information is says they do not accept prepaid credit cards. 
 
As for security of using credit cards for payment of beans any seedbank that I have ever checked with about their billing, and some or most will tell you under their payment, billing and shipping information, is that they do not use names like The Attitude Seedbank on their transactions so credit card statements and debit card statements will not say The Attitude Seedbank and will instead say Attitude Gifts. I do not know what Reefermans seedbank uses now but in the past it was some generic name with novelties after it like Emporium Novelties or something. 

So it is not a blatant red flag waved in the air if someone uses a credit card or a debit card. 

I would still suggest using a money order, an international one in most cases since if someone lives in a different nation that is what would be required, but again paying by credit card or debit card is not the major red flag most people believe it to be, at least not in all cases and if someone is going to use a credit card or debit card they should be intelligent enough to search the seedbanks website for billing information and if they do not find the information email them and ask.


----------



## diddystyles72 (Mar 8, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> For some reason some seedbanks will not accept prepaid credit cards. I think the reason is with a regular credit card the funds are guaranteed and with a prepaid credit card they are not. With a prepaid credit card it is basically an electronic check. They have to wait to see if the payment clears before they can ship because if they ship and then the payment is rejected because the balance on the prepaid card is to low they lost out plus they are still charged the same percentage by the credit card company, which ranges a good bit depending on whose credit card processing system they use, so they not only lose out on the sale and shipment but have to pay on top of it. So with a regular credit card they have security of payment but they do not with prepaid credit cards.
> 
> Supposedly when the transactions are made electronic verification of the funds is verified, so they would know the funds existed, but if after the initial transaction is made the prepaid credit card is used again if that transaction or transactions are processed first/faster, as in someone in the U.S. using their card and a local business processing their transaction(s) faster than an overseas company might be able to do or if the company say does it only once a day, then the funds that appeared to be available when the transaction was made and the sale approved would no longer be there and without open credit to cover the transaction or the guarantee of payment if the business ships they may get stiffed and then still have to pay the processing fee on top of it.
> 
> ...


 pre paid visa order from the attitude seed co. was 25 cent short they still sent my goods got them in 6 to 7 dayz called and talked to a live person that had let me know my package was going out they gave me a tracking number it was all good check out the tude great prices oh they gave me freebees with my order as well


----------



## elbows19 (Mar 9, 2009)

www.highgrade-seeds.com does


----------



## 150wHPS (Mar 23, 2010)

anyone got any updates on this...

is it just completely unheard of? I'm looking for a site that accepts paypal and has a decent selection of autoflower strains...

TIA


----------



## dirtnap411 (Mar 24, 2010)

150wHPS said:


> anyone got any updates on this...
> 
> is it just completely unheard of? I'm looking for a site that accepts paypal and has a decent selection of autoflower strains...
> 
> TIA


 www.speedyseedz.com he's treated me well, and has quite a following here


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 24, 2010)

jaydolo65 said:


> hey we are a new site that just opened and we sell seeds using paypal , check us out www.angryseeds.webs.com


lol

http://bcseeds.com/p102/Elephant-Bud/product_info.html


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 24, 2010)

If these strains were as good as they say wouldn't they be winning the cannabis cups?

http://bcseeds.com/World-Strongest/c51/p140/JEDI-41-PERCENT-THC-BUD/product_info.html

Jedi 41% THC thrives in high altitudes, mostly because it handle the cold, but it's #1 reason it can withstand 140 km/hour winds

This is it. The most powerful specimen of our new, insanely powerful line from the Danish Underground. At 41% THC - I hope you are sitting down! After the big fan leaves are trimmed away, it doesn't yield quite as much as Elephant or Euphoria, but its yield is still amazing and far above what you are used to.

You won't need to smoke very much of this strain because of it's insanely high THC. The medical community love it because you can't build up a tolerance to it. It's INTOLLERABLE, haha! Many chronic medical users smoke several grams every single day for decades and find themselves becoming tolerant to even White Widow very quickly - but not the JEDI 41%. If you can smoke a bowl of this stuff and then dial a phone or make a sandwich, you deserve a medal. Chances are, you'll need a wheelchair just to find the TV remote! But you won't know what the TV is for if you do, so don't even bother with the remote. You can't remember your name after 3 puffs of the Jedi. I forgot my own name just thinking about the last time I smoke it! Comprehend this reality, you will not. On the couch, the safest place for you is.

JEDI 41% THC BUD is a great indoor or outdoor plant that's it is very easy to grow for beginners. It usually sells out before it even reaches the catalogue, so if you're serious about obtaining it, I would suggest you act fast. We will remove this strain from the catalogue when supplies get low so previous orders are guaranteed to be filled. If you see it here, it's currently in stock, but for long never will it be.


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 24, 2010)

bcseeds=bullcrapseeds


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 24, 2010)

jesh, just when i thought that we would be seeing the last of those lovely genetics from bcseeds, up pops up another "bank" that wants to sell that crap as well.. wtf kind of site is that angry seeds anyhoo's.. i think they have what two whole strains for sale there, and you can't even order from the site, you have to crawl through a ring of fire to get crap seeds in return..
whenever i am feeling a lil depresses and need a good laugh, i like to go over to the bcseeds site and read some of their descriptions.. some of my favorites are the iq bud and the love bud... they get me rolling on the floor in fits of laughter everytime.. i really do feel bad for people who fall for that crap..
but back to the ops ?.. it is very true that paypal will not knowlingly deal with any company that it thinks is selling any kind of drug product.. the norml site was accepting donations through paypal, and paypal shut them down cuz they are a pro marijuana site.. they don't even sell drugs or paraphenilia.. paypal is nothing buy a big bully.. who cares if i want to use paypal to buy seeds or a pipe with? its just dumb.


----------



## Grizzdude (Mar 25, 2010)

you can now use pay pal at www.sanniesshop.com


----------



## 150wHPS (Mar 25, 2010)

wow! fuck paypal! fuckin bigots








j/k, but really fuck em though!


----------



## dirtnap411 (Mar 25, 2010)

www.speedyseeds.com accepts paypal, and won't rip you off.


----------



## macrael (Mar 25, 2010)

speedyseed and use coupon "rollitup"and get ten percent off supposedly exclusive to us here on riu


----------



## eire08 (Mar 28, 2010)

femalecannabisseeds.co.uk accepts paypal and ships worldwide. hope this helps


----------



## matt99 (Apr 6, 2010)

here is a web acept paypal


http://www.seeds.site88.net


----------



## malkinfan (Sep 24, 2010)

eire08 said:


> femalecannabisseeds.co.uk accepts paypal and ships worldwide. hope this helps



Yeah I seen the Attitude as well as GHS but neither accept paypal. So hard to find people who do, and I can't say I blame them for not accepting it.


----------



## HerbRon (Oct 30, 2012)

www.revolution-seeds.com has good prices and ships everywhere, but you have to set it up with them (they send you an invoice if you want paypal if you mention it in your order comments). Paypal seems to have it out for seed banks, hope that the Mormon doesn't get elected in the US, imagine where restrictions will go with teetotalers running the country!


----------



## weedow (Jan 31, 2014)

You can use Paypal at www.mjseedscanada.com if you ask them. They will direct you in how to do it. I ordered from them.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 31, 2014)

Bostonbakedbeanz on facebook does or did paypal. :d


----------



## Taylor X7 (Apr 10, 2016)

str8_pimpin said:


> I was wondering if any seed bank site like nirvana or goldenseed or ya know....accepted PayPal payments (NOT CREDIT CARD PAYMENTS). that ship to the United States.


drseeds.net does it


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 10, 2016)

Breeders boutique uses paypal.


----------



## Heinz 57 (Apr 28, 2016)

hi people quick introduction im new on here im john from heinz 57 seeds web address below we currently accept paypal
www.heinz57beans.com


----------



## ky man (May 22, 2016)

MatanuskaValley said:


> If these strains were as good as they say wouldn't they be winning the cannabis cups?
> 
> http://bcseeds.com/World-Strongest/c51/p140/JEDI-41-PERCENT-THC-BUD/product_info.html
> 
> ...


jedi 41 percent thc,I don't belive that not for a minute on NO STRAIN..cambis cups are bought and payed for that means nonthing to people for every one knows there riged..just ask around and find the truth.There beater breaders in the states then any other country,For the life of me I don't see why any person that lives in the state would buy beans form cross the big pound unless its dr,grean thumb,,,,,,,,keep your money in the states and give it to breaders in the states.jmo..................ky...ps I would love to see a plant teast at 41 percent thc so that way I know for a FACT some one has been payed off or don't know shit about teasting for thc in pot..fact


----------



## ky man (May 22, 2016)

Heinz 57 said:


> hi people quick introduction im new on here im john from heinz 57 seeds web address below we currently accept paypal
> www.heinz57beans.com


what country are your seed bank in??ky


----------



## Taylor X7 (May 23, 2016)

drseeds.net accepts paypal


----------



## ky man (Jun 12, 2016)

MatanuskaValley said:


> If these strains were as good as they say wouldn't they be winning the cannabis cups?
> 
> http://bcseeds.com/World-Strongest/c51/p140/JEDI-41-PERCENT-THC-BUD/product_info.html
> 
> ...


jedi 41 percent thc.I got to call bull shit there is NO weed of any kind that is that high in thc.LOL KY.


----------

